# [CT] Looking for players in Connecticut



## ender_wiggin (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We would like to meet some gamers in CT area willing to drive to either Naugatuck or Farmington a few times a month.

We are young (in our early twenties) and are intellectually and culturally diverse.

The genre of our games is typically fantasy but is negotiable.

Please reply if interested. We look forward to gaming with you.


----------

